# Any Marshall Experts Out There?



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

I picked up a rather unusual/unique JCM 800 a few weeks ago. Just had it recapped a few days ago, and finally got around to taking pics of it earlier today for you guys to see.

What I have is a 1985 CSA JCM 800 model "1992" (100 watt bass model). After spending hours scouring the interwebs, I have not found another like this one.

Anomalies:
-Under the "JCM 800" print on the front panel, "BASS SERIES" is missing underneath.
-Back panel- left side is blank. Should have "MK II SUPER BASS 100w"
-These JCM 800 bass heads had "SLOPE" & "MID SWEEP" controls, mine has your standard guitar layout of "presence", "bass", "middle", "treble" & "volume I" & "volume II".
-These bass heads came with 2 inputs on the front, mine has 4..Similar to the 100 watt non-master (model 1959)
-Has a Baxandall tone stack.

My amp tech compared the amp with the model 1992 schematic, along with the model 1959 (100 watt non-master super lead) schematic..My amp seems to have features from both, which is unusual.

Anybody seen one like this before?

She sounds great by the way (with guitar). Classic Marshall hard rock tones straight in when cranked (nice cleans at lower volumes), and with a boost/OD in front, nails the old hard rock/early metal tones. Haven't tried it with bass yet, but my tech did in his shop and he said it sounded very good.

Pics:


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

All I know is that the 1985s and a portion of the 1986s had a cheaper grill cloth installed that ended up turning that beautiful brown. That's the extent of my knowledge when it comes to JCM800 (well, that and avoid the 2 channel reverb/fx loop combos) .


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I want it.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

Thats weird, every JCM800 I've seem says something under it like lead series or bass series, also those rocker switches look odd on the front left hand side of the panel. They all seem to have a square red indicator and one black rocker switch, on the left front

Was it made in France? i find it odd that its French first then English, lol


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

knight_yyz said:


> Thats weird, every JCM800 I've seem says something under it like lead series or bass series, also those rocker switches look odd on the front left hand side of the panel. They all seem to have a square red indicator and one black rocker switch, on the left front


Yes, every one i've seen should have Lead Series or Bass Series, so mine is odd..But regarding the toggle switches and indicator light, those are correct for CSA Marshalls.

The only one I had like that (one rocker and one toggle) was on an '87 channel switcher model 2210


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

All you have to do is call or email marshall in the UK. 

Their expert also happens to give the factory tour. I got to the bottom of some serious inquiry that required sending gut shots and a few calls. 

You'll figure it out within a day or two.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## jayoldschool (Sep 12, 2013)

That must be a terrible amp, it's PCB! Nothing sounds good unless it's PTP. You should just send it to me for disposal.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

jayoldschool said:


> That must be a terrible amp, it's PCB! Nothing sounds good unless it's PTP. You should just send it to me for disposal.


It's actually not too shabby! lol


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

I guess I'm on your ignore list?

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

adcandour said:


> I guess I'm on your ignore list?


Not at all. I emailed Marshall late last night. No response yet, so in the meantime let's see if any other members have seen one like this.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

krall said:


> Not at all. I emailed Marshall late last night. No response yet, so in the meantime let's see if any other members have seen one like this.


Cool. I never know who ive offended in the past. 

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

adcandour said:


> Cool. I never know who ive offended in the past.


I have a pretty thick skin..Would take quite a bit to offend me, lol


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Nice iron in there. ... that's all; carry on.


----------



## colchar (May 22, 2010)

krall said:


> -Back panel- left side is blank. Should have "MK II SUPER BASS 100w"


Not necessarily. My early '84 2203 CSA model doesn't have anything printed there either. Maybe they didn't bother with that on the Canadian models for some reason?





> My amp tech compared the amp with the model 1992 schematic, along with the model 1959 (100 watt non-master super lead) schematic..My amp seems to have features from both, which is unusual.
> 
> Anybody seen one like this before?



Post this over at the Marshall forum...someone there will know.


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

colchar said:


> Not necessarily. My early '84 2203 CSA model doesn't have anything printed there either. Maybe they didn't bother with that on the Canadian models for some reason


Every CSA JCM 800 head i've owned (about 20-25 thus far) has had print there. Your amp at least confirms mine's not the only one with a black rear plate.


----------



## Remy Allard (Aug 27, 2020)

krall said:


> I picked up a rather unusual/unique JCM 800 a few weeks ago. Just had it recapped a few days ago, and finally got around to taking pics of it earlier today for you guys to see.
> 
> What I have is a 1985 CSA JCM 800 model "1992" (100 watt bass model). After spending hours scouring the interwebs, I have not found another like this one.
> 
> ...


----------



## Remy Allard (Aug 27, 2020)

Hello,
I have the same amp and can't find nothing about specs or why it is so different.
Did you received infos since.

Thank you.
Rémy


----------



## Remy Allard (Aug 27, 2020)

Hello,
I received many answers from Marshall rep.

1- It is different cause it was made for Canadian market (why it is in french/english). Here the exact answer: "_JCM 800 made for the Canadian market that’s what the CSA stands for. The electronics are the same as a standard 1992 but the power supply is slightly different to meet the Canadian standards. (Wired slightly different)_."
2- About the 4 inputs: "_It was first made with 4 inputs, later it was changed to two inputs, the toggle switches were a CSA requirement_".
I am a bit confused about the answer relative to 4 inputs. Amps from theses years made for UK/USA only have 2 inputs = 🤨.

Btw, yours was made in 1984 as you can see on your CSA sticker. You probably have a serial number stamped with an "T" for 1985
Mine is with an "S" for 1984 (17-1-84)


----------



## krall (Apr 19, 2009)

Remy Allard said:


> Hello,
> I have the same amp and can't find nothing about specs or why it is so different.
> Did you received infos since.
> 
> ...


No, and I’ve since sold it. Good luck with your search!


----------

